# ZENITH WIRE WHEELS



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY WELL AS OF AUG 1ST THE PRICE FOR A SET OF ZENITH WIRE WHEELS HAS GYOUONE UP TO $1500 
IVE BEEN TRYING MY BEST TO AVOID THIS BUT I HAVE NO CHOICE 

BUT WHAT I WOULD LIKE TO DO IS CHANGE IT UP A BIT I WANT MY LAY-IT-LOW FAMILY'S ADVICE WHAT WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO CHANGE OR ADD
PLEASE REALIZE THAT BECAUSE OF YOU ON LAY-IT-LOW I HAVE BEEN ABLE TO CONTINUE THE ZENITH LEACY AND CHANGE THE MINDS OF LOWRIDERS AROUND THE WORLD AND PROVIDE FOR MY FAMILY
AND I TRY MY BESY WITH THESE RAFFLES TO SHOW YOU MY LOVE SO THANKS AND HELP ME TO MAKE ZENITH WIRE WHEELS #1 

THIS IS A DISCUSSION FORM ALL IDEAS ARE WELCOME


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I would like to see some pics of the 3 blade Knock offs your selling 

Also I need some info on the 20" & 22" wires= How many spokes?, & how wide are they?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 1 2008, 11:16 PM~11239321
> *I would like to see some pics of the 3 blade Knock offs your selling
> 
> Also I need some info on the 20" & 22" wires= How many spokes?, & how wide are they?
> *


NEVER SOLD ANY CAUSE WE HAVENT GOT THEM IN YET BUT WHEN THEY DO COME IN THERE THE SAME SPECS AS THE OG K/O
20-22'S ARE 96 SPOKE 
20-8 22-8 OR 9


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 1 2008, 10:20 PM~11239364
> *NEVER SOLD ANY CAUSE WE HAVENT GOT THEM IN YET BUT WHEN THEY DO COME IN THERE THE SAME SPECS AS THE OG K/O
> 20-22'S ARE 96 SPOKE
> 20-8 22-8 OR 9
> *


96 spokes are cool for 13's & 14's & I know your rims hold up on hoppers but on a 20" rim do you think they will hold up to horse power?

reason Im asken is Ive been thinking about throwing some 20" spokes on my Daily (new Mustang) and Ive had problems wit spokes in the past on my old 5.0 Mustangs & they were only 15"


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

O yea one last thing Remember back in the day how LA wire wheel made steering wheels, you should make some Zenith Wire Steering wheels


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TRYING TO STICK WITH JUST WHEELS RIGHT NOW


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Hate to see it, but have to say it is still worth it.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

do you have another thread with pictures of the Rims so I can explain to my Primo the difference ?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=419163&hl=


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I don't understand the question. Do you mean how can you change the rims? or avoid the cost increase?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CHANGE 

IM THINKING ABOUT INCLUDING EXTRAS


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Free KeyChain with every purchase??? :dunno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

include the wheel chips with the order.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 2 2008, 09:15 AM~11241290
> *Hate to see it, but have to say it is still worth it.
> *


I would agree .....I'm surprised there even still that cheap ....back in the day when I started lowriding (1988-89) zeinth's where 1600.00 for a basic set of chromes....if you factor in inflation since then zenith's should be well over 2 grand

food for thought ....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 3 2008, 07:31 AM~11246201
> *include the wheel chips with the order.
> *


they already do :uh:


----------



## 3PumpdBlazer (Nov 16, 2004)

Dayton's got the name but zenith has the same quality but is killing d's in looks and detail I feel when I do buy a set of z's im getting alot more detail and workmanship for the money!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Aug 3 2008, 05:52 AM~11245610
> *Free KeyChain with every purchase???  :dunno:
> *


COOL DONE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 3 2008, 09:31 AM~11246201
> *include the wheel chips with the order.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 3 2008, 09:45 AM~11246262
> *I would agree .....I'm surprised there even still that cheap ....back in the day when  I started lowriding (1988-89) zeinth's where 1600.00 for a basic set of chromes....if you factor in inflation since then  zenith's should be well over 2 grand
> 
> food for thought ....
> *


I FEEL BETTER NOW


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3PumpdBlazer_@Aug 3 2008, 11:36 AM~11246794
> *Dayton's got the name but zenith has the same quality but is killing d's in looks and detail I feel when I do buy a set of z's im getting alot more detail and workmanship for the money!
> *


WOW NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FELLAS


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 3 2008, 01:37 PM~11246801
> *COOL DONE
> *


Wow that was easy.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 3 2008, 11:37 AM~11246807
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Sorry I didn't know they already came with. i thought you had to order them seperatly. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I think it would be pretty cool to include a free "owner only" style shirt with each order. It will probably only cost you around $10-$15 each, but ONLY sell them with an entire set of new wheels. 

Maybe like a Zenith logo on the back with "Zenith Owners Club" under it or something like that. 

Only issue would be sizing, but most of us are fat, so do xxl 3x and 4x :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 3 2008, 05:43 PM~11248446
> *I think it would be pretty cool to include a free "owner only" style shirt with each order.  It will probably only cost you around $10-$15 each, but ONLY sell them with an entire set of new wheels.
> 
> Maybe like a Zenith logo on the back with "Zenith Owners Club" under it or something like that.
> ...


I like that idea.


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

great idea on the shirts


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 3 2008, 05:43 PM~11248446
> *I think it would be pretty cool to include a free "owner only" style shirt with each order.  It will probably only cost you around $10-$15 each, but ONLY sell them with an entire set of new wheels.
> 
> Maybe like a Zenith logo on the back with "Zenith Owners Club" under it or something like that.
> ...


----------



## nor cal rider (Apr 16, 2006)

Why when I bought a set of Z's from you down South the spoke's started to rust from the spoke to the nipples.I never can say I had that problem when Z's were made out of Campbell or with D's. :dunno:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 3 2008, 04:43 PM~11248446
> *I think it would be pretty cool to include a free "owner only" style shirt with each order.  It will probably only cost you around $10-$15 each, but ONLY sell them with an entire set of new wheels.
> 
> Maybe like a Zenith logo on the back with "Zenith Owners Club" under it or something like that.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nor cal rider_@Aug 3 2008, 09:17 PM~11249010
> *Why when I bought a set of Z's from you down South the spoke's started to rust from the spoke to the nipples.I never can say I had that problem when  Z's were made out of Campbell or with D's.  :dunno:
> *




My Zeniths are over 12 years old. No rust. :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Were are the pics 
when did u buy them 
stainless steel dont rust 
when did it happen 
why havent u contacted me 4 warrant repair 
and last if its were the spokes meet the hub its were the moisture sits or condinsation even in an enclosed area 
i back all my wheels 

im at disney land on my phone and still have taken the time to answer ? And pms 

and last if the wheels are bad send or bring them back


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Free install. LOL J/K but i do like the shirt and keychain idea


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

TRUED NIPPLES?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 4 2008, 12:10 AM~11251609
> *TRUED NIPPLES?
> *


what


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Like the daytons. were all the nipples line up and are all stright?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

we do that allready


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 4 2008, 07:52 AM~11253376
> *Like the daytons. were all the nipples line up and are all stright?
> *


nipple owned :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Is this you on ebay? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YES IM IM ZENITH


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

4x t's :thumbsup:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

i know when im gonna buy some "luxury" wires gonna be z's no d'z for me.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 3 2008, 06:43 PM~11248446
> *I think it would be pretty cool to include a free "owner only" style shirt with each order.  It will probably only cost you around $10-$15 each, but ONLY sell them with an entire set of new wheels.
> 
> Maybe like a Zenith logo on the back with "Zenith Owners Club" under it or something like that.
> ...





> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 3 2008, 07:49 PM~11248832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well?????? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CAN WE SEE A PIC OF THE GREY WHEELS YOU JUST DID :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 4 2008, 08:10 PM~11255298
> *YES IM IM ZENITH
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 4 2008, 08:13 PM~11259407
> *Well?????? :biggrin:
> *


WORKIN ON IT ALLREADY


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i know a free car with every purchase :biggrin: :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 5 2008, 06:00 PM~11269249
> *i know a free car with every purchase  :biggrin:  :0
> *


sell me your zeniths and the remingtons


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 3 2008, 05:43 PM~11248446
> *I think it would be pretty cool to include a free "owner only" style shirt with each order.  It will probably only cost you around $10-$15 each, but ONLY sell them with an entire set of new wheels.
> 
> Maybe like a Zenith logo on the back with "Zenith Owners Club" under it or something like that.
> ...


That sounds  That shirt would be very desireable because not just anyone can get one, unless you purchase a set of Z's. :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 4 2008, 09:08 PM~11260723
> *CAN WE  SEE  A  PIC OF  THE  GREY WHEELS  YOU JUST  DID  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 4 2008, 11:08 PM~11260723
> *CAN WE  SEE  A  PIC OF  THE  GREY WHEELS  YOU JUST  DID  :biggrin:
> *


We would love to but the trash man picked them up already :biggrin: 
if you hurry you can grab them at the recyclers :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> We would love to but the trash man picked them up already  :biggrin:
> if you hurry you can grab them at the recyclers  :roflmao:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 12:04 PM~11274374
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN THATS THE SAME GUY WHO PICKED UP J.D S LFT FRT SEAT FROM HERE :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

FUCK :rant: :rant:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 12:35 PM~11274663
> *FUCK  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOT THE SEAT WE JUST GOTTA GO PULL IT OUT ITS RED


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS ALL GOOD GOTTA GO PICK UP THE WHEELS 



WHEN THERE DONE


----------



## Str82 (Jan 1, 2006)

the idea with the shirt is cool! 
:thumbsup: 

but not like "owners club" or shit... just the logo might be ok!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 12:37 PM~11274689
> *ITS ALL GOOD GOTTA GO PICK UP THE WHEELS
> WHEN THERE DONE
> *


ILL TRY AND SEE IF I CAN GET MY WORKER TO GO PULL IT OFF


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I NEED IT RIGHT AWAY ILL HOLD THE WHEELS HOSTAGE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 01:32 PM~11275239
> *I NEED IT RIGHT AWAY ILL HOLD THE WHEELS HOSTAGE
> *


 :biggrin: ILL TRY TODAY IF NOT TOMMOROW


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 1 2008, 10:31 PM~11239459
> *O yea one last thing Remember back in the day how LA wire wheel made steering wheels, you should make some Zenith Wire Steering wheels
> *


Fo sho someone does need to do that, a true piece of jewlery for the interior. but a nice zenith chip for horn button would set it off. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i say an assortment of eagle emblems or zenith emblems in different colors. to fit everyones car. like dayton had back in the 90s.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

THE OG LASER ETCHED KO'S WOULD BE NICE. AND ALL COLORS FOR CHIPS LIKE LONE START SAID.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 6 2008, 05:32 PM~11277324
> *THE OG LASER ETCHED KO'S WOULD BE NICE. AND ALL COLORS FOR CHIPS LIKE LONE START SAID.
> *


THAT DONT WORK IF THE CHROME CHIPS
OR POWDERCOATING


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 6 2008, 02:35 PM~11275811
> *i say an assortment of eagle emblems or zenith emblems in different colors. to fit everyones car. like dayton had back in the 90s.
> *


WE HAVE SOME 
BUT IM TRYING TO KEEP COST DOWN THATS A LOT OF INVENTORY
BUT ME AND FRANKY DID COME UP WITH W SIMILAR IDEA I KNOW EVERYONE WILL LIKE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS+Aug 6 2008, 07:51 PM~11279375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats great. BTW, I like the new 2008 KO's.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS WEVE MADE SOME CHANGES
BUT WERE NOT DOING THR BIG ENGRAVING WERE GONNA DO THE SMALL


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 3 2008, 04:43 PM~11248446
> *I think it would be pretty cool to include a free "owner only" style shirt with each order.  It will probably only cost you around $10-$15 each, but ONLY sell them with an entire set of new wheels.
> 
> Maybe like a Zenith logo on the back with "Zenith Owners Club" under it or something like that.
> ...


I agree with everything even the 3x 4x shirts. I think even if you dont decide to give them with each set of wheels you should offer them for sale. If you hurry I can get a shirt before my wheels are done and save on shipping :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WE ARE DOING THE SHIRTS FOR SURE ALSO WE ARE WORKING ON A NEW 2008 WHEELS CHIP KNOCKOFF AND RIM


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 09:26 PM~11280320
> *WE ARE DOING THE SHIRTS FOR SURE ALSO WE ARE WORKING ON A NEW 2008 WHEELS CHIP KNOCKOFF AND RIM
> *


You planning on doing it just for the zenith owners or selling the shirts just in general to whoever?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 11:26 PM~11280320
> *WE ARE DOING THE SHIRTS FOR SURE ALSO WE ARE WORKING ON A NEW 2008 WHEELS CHIP KNOCKOFF AND RIM
> *



Can I get 10% off a set of wheels for coming up with it :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 7 2008, 08:27 AM~11282787
> *Can I get 10% off a set of wheels for coming up with it :biggrin:
> *


YES


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Aug 6 2008, 10:35 PM~11280400
> *You planning on doing it just for the zenith owners or selling the shirts just in general to whoever?
> *


WE WILL HAVE A SHIRT MADE FOR BOTH


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 7 2008, 03:34 PM~11285727
> *YES
> *



I was just messing with you....but I'll take it :biggrin: I'll be ordering a set soon, what's the turn around time? My car's in paint right now, going to pick up my first set of nice wheels ever. I'm thinking these:










Can you PM me the ballpark price shipped to 41018?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

how hard would it be to come up with a zenith valve cap? i bought some cadillac ones, thought it would be cool to see some with the zenith logo. :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Zenith Licence plates inserts would be cool. You can put the wesite on them or whatever to.


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 7 2008, 04:35 PM~11286269
> *how hard would it be to come up with a zenith valve cap? i bought some cadillac ones, thought it would be cool to see some with the zenith logo. :dunno:
> *


GOOD IDEA IN GONNA LOOK INTO IT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WTF CUSIN DIS MY TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 7 2008, 05:09 PM~11287112
> *Zenith Licence plates inserts would be cool. You can put the wesite on them or whatever to.
> *


THATS A GREAT IDEA AS WELL


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

HEY JD, THIS IS JAY FROM RGV.....I NEED A SET OF WHEELS FOR MY CUTTLAS, NO BULL MAN JUST SET ME UP WITH SOME ALL CHROME 13'' AND 2 BLADE STRAIGHT KNOCK OFFS. I'M BENDING THE SHIT OUT OF ALL THE RIMS WITH THIS HOPPER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Aug 7 2008, 06:46 PM~11287958
> *HEY JD, THIS IS JAY FROM RGV.....I NEED A SET OF WHEELS FOR MY CUTTLAS, NO BULL MAN JUST SET ME UP WITH SOME ALL CHROME 13'' AND 2 BLADE STRAIGHT KNOCK OFFS. I'M BENDING THE SHIT OUT OF ALL THE RIMS WITH THIS HOPPER
> *


YOU WONT BEND MINE :biggrin: 
1500 REG PRICE PLUS SHIPPING
ILL DO 1500 SHIPPED


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

do a three prong straight bar knockoff.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WERE WORKIN ON THOSE BUT ITS GONNA BE SOME TIME


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Maybe some customizable zenith chips, like the zenith logo combined with things like Cadillac logo, Chevy etc.. Becuase when I get get mine I would like to get some cadillac chips but at the same time I want people to know that they are Z's.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 8 2008, 06:14 PM~11296743
> *Maybe some customizable zenith chips, like the zenith logo combined with things like Cadillac logo, Chevy etc.. Becuase when I get get mine I would like to get some cadillac chips but at the same time I want people to know that they are Z's.
> *


THATS CALLED "LAWSUIT"  
BUT I HAVE SOMETHING IN THE WORKS
YALL WANNA SEE THE RUFF DRAFT


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 8 2008, 08:04 PM~11297759
> *THATS CALLED "LAWSUIT"
> BUT I HAVE SOMETHING IN THE WORKS
> YALL WANNA SEE THE RUFF DRAFT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 7 2008, 04:35 PM~11286268
> *I was just messing with you....but I'll take it :biggrin:  I'll be ordering a set soon, what's the turn around time?  My car's in paint right now, going to pick up my first set of nice wheels ever.  I'm thinking these:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

how about custom engraving on the dish and does Zenith wires come wit a warranty?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NO 
YES
BUT IM DOING SOMETHING SIMILAR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Free shipping? :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RIGHT


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AGAIN THIS IS JUST THE RUFFFFFFF DRAFT AND I WASENT GOING TO SHOW IT BUT I VALUE LAY-IT-LOW OPINION AND THIS WILL BE THE 2008 EMBLEM


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:cheesy: World Wide


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Aug 8 2008, 09:37 PM~11297979
> *:cheesy: World Wide
> *


HMMMMM NO :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

if you could do it in color like a real globe with the Zenith signature, that shit would look tight :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Aug 8 2008, 09:43 PM~11298032
> *if you could do it in color like a real globe with the Zenith signature, that shit would look tight :biggrin:
> *


ANYONE ELSE
I WAS GONNA DO BLACK OR BLUE AND CHROME OR ALL COLORED


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 8 2008, 10:44 PM~11298046
> *ANYONE ELSE
> I WAS GONNA DO BLACK OR BLUE AND CHROME OR ALL COLORED
> *


i like this idea or maybe u could also make some like a real globe so people will have two to choose from. or make a variety of colors to match peoples rides :dunno: just a suggestion


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 8 2008, 08:44 PM~11298046
> *ANYONE ELSE
> I WAS GONNA DO BLACK OR BLUE AND CHROME OR ALL COLORED
> *


 All chrome bro, this way we can get a bottle cap full of paint (matching our car) and a model car brush and detail them ourselves...like I did my chrome Impala chips to match my car...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

nice


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 7 2008, 06:09 PM~11287112
> *Zenith Licence plates inserts would be cool. You can put the wesite on them or whatever to.
> *


Good idea!


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

I like the chip in color but that's just me


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> I like the chip in color but that's just me
> [/b]


YEAH BUT WHAT COLOR BE MORE PACIFIC :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I HAVE ALSO REDISIGNED AND MANUFACTED THE NEW HAT FOR THE LOCKING KNOCKOFF WHERE YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE RINGS FALLING OFF AGAIN

AND YOU WILL BE ABLE TO GET THE LOCKING KNOCKOFF OR 2008 KNOCKOFF FOR THE SAME UPGRADE PRICE


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Aug 8 2008, 10:37 PM~11297979
> *:cheesy: World Wide
> *


i dont know about no globe on the emblem tho. might make it look like there built in china and assembled in pakistan and then shipped here


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warning+Aug 7 2008, 07:22 PM~11288821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not my style but here ya go...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SEEN THOSE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 9 2008, 03:29 AM~11299646
> *I HAVE ALSO REDISIGNED AND MANUFACTED THE NEW HAT FOR THE LOCKING KNOCKOFF WHERE YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE RINGS FALLING OFF AGAIN
> 
> AND YOU WILL BE ABLE TO GET THE LOCKING KNOCKOFF OR 2008 KNOCKOFF FOR THE SAME UPGRADE PRICE
> *


I need some of those. :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YOU GOT IT


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 10 2008, 09:49 PM~11310515
> *Not my style but here ya go...
> 
> 
> ...


love those


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 3 2008, 12:21 AM~11245150
> *CHANGE
> 
> IM THINKING ABOUT INCLUDING EXTRAS
> *



Through in some dee dee 7 or a free rotatoe or some mighty putty!!! Haha just bustin em...... Free shipping never hurts or free chips if you dont already.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Aug 11 2008, 11:22 AM~11314208
> *Through in some dee dee 7 or a free rotatoe or some mighty putty!!!  Haha just bustin em......  Free shipping never hurts or free chips if you dont already.
> *


WTF :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what if you came out with a "fifth wheel" wheel. instead of cutting them and having that ruff edge behind the spokes, if the dish was made to end there.it sucks having to cut a perfectly good wheel. also with no valve stem hole. just a thought.
theres probably not enough fifth wheel orders to be profitable though, i guess.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2008, 02:49 PM~11326254
> *what if you came out with a "fifth wheel" wheel. instead of cutting them and having that ruff edge behind the spokes, if the dish was made to end there.it sucks having to cut a perfectly good wheel. also with no valve stem hole. just a thought.
> theres probably not enough fifth wheel orders to be profitable though, i guess.
> *


Maybe if you made a certain amount of them,you could see which way to go with this. Just a suggestion :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2008, 04:49 PM~11326254
> *what if you came out with a "fifth wheel" wheel. instead of cutting them and having that ruff edge behind the spokes, if the dish was made to end there.it sucks having to cut a perfectly good wheel. also with no valve stem hole. just a thought.
> theres probably not enough fifth wheel orders to be profitable though, i guess.
> *


 :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2008, 03:49 PM~11326254
> *what if you came out with a "fifth wheel" wheel. instead of cutting them and having that ruff edge behind the spokes, if the dish was made to end there.it sucks having to cut a perfectly good wheel. also with no valve stem hole. just a thought.
> theres probably not enough fifth wheel orders to be profitable though, i guess.
> *


that would be nice.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i just want a big ass zenith wire wheels banner.....and stickers......hook it up jd :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WILL DO SLIM


----------



## BIGAPPLE (Aug 29, 2007)

i really like the fifth wheel idea


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WONT HAPPEN SORRY NOT ENOUGH DEMAND


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ALSO THE NEW EMBLEM IS COOL BUT I WOULD ONLY PUT WHERE THEY CAME FROM ON THERE....LIKE THE STATE OF CALI???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 13 2008, 03:45 PM~11335543
> *ALSO THE NEW EMBLEM IS COOL BUT I WOULD ONLY PUT WHERE THEY CAME FROM ON THERE....LIKE THE STATE OF CALI???
> 
> 
> *


BUT IS ABOUT BEING EVERYWHERE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im a save my pennies to own a set of these wheels one day...wheneva my ride is ready for new wheels


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

anywayz what about those acrylic emblems & stickers?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

BECAUSE THATS HOW THEY MADE THEM 
IM NOT CRAZY ABOUT THE STICKER EMBLEMS


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

i dunno but maybe zenith engraved on the dish or outer lip...may be stupid idea....just a suggestion :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what if you put a contest out to design a new chip... winner gets a free set of chips when they are made... i dunno :dunno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 13 2008, 04:26 PM~11336817
> *BECAUSE THATS HOW THEY MADE THEM
> IM NOT CRAZY ABOUT THE STICKER EMBLEMS
> *


me either, but i always end up having the metal emblems fall off & i j.b. weld them mofo's on too :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

clean that knockoff and chip with thinner and double side tape them.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Something new is coming along..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GOT THAT RIGHT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 14 2008, 10:37 PM~11347401
> *GOT THAT RIGHT
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Any pics of the new knockoff rings?? How are they held on? And whats the price?? :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 14 2008, 11:15 PM~11348947
> *Any pics of the new knockoff rings?? How are they held on? And whats the price?? :biggrin:
> *


BY THE HAT "TOP'AKA"CAP" 
PRICE ON WHAT 
HEY DID YOU GET THE WHEELS BACK YET


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NO MORE GLUE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I got them yesterday  , price on the rings.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS NOT THE RINGS ITS THE HATS 

OR DO YOU NEED SOME RINGS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 14 2008, 11:45 PM~11349168
> *ITS NOT THE RINGS ITS THE HATS
> 
> OR DO YOU NEED SOME RINGS
> *


I need whatever holds the rings on, so the hats are bigger? How much?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YEP THERE 100 FOR 4 NO CHIPS THATS JUST COST


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 09:26 PM~11280320
> *WE ARE DOING THE SHIRTS FOR SURE ALSO WE ARE WORKING ON A NEW 2008 WHEELS CHIP KNOCKOFF AND RIM
> *


4XL ...Black.  :biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

yep, make em in black.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

yeah make them in black......4x


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Yay, I'm not the only fat guy...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 14 2008, 10:35 PM~11349084
> *NO MORE GLUE
> 
> 
> ...


 tha quality of the chrome looks great in those pics.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 10 2008, 09:49 PM~11310515
> *Not my style but here ya go...
> 
> 
> ...


anyone got a set of these knockoffs forsale? Cren..help me out on this.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

You can send me a 2x if you want me to test one for you :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 14 2008, 10:35 PM~11349084
> *NO MORE GLUE
> 
> 
> ...


*Are the rings different to? Have alot of the old ones fallen off?*


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

i have got to agree with the homies about the STEERING WHEEL not to many i like (i would say appeal to the lowrider community but aint tryn to start an argument) on the custom market and 90% of stocks from 70s and up are UGLY as fuck............ just my two cents


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Aug 15 2008, 09:39 PM~11355975
> *Are the rings different to? Have alot of the old ones fallen off?
> *


NO JUST THE TOPS THEY HOLD THE RINGS DOWN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I WILL HAVE SOME PICS SOON OF THE NEW OUTERS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 15 2008, 07:27 PM~11355506
> *anyone got a set of these knockoffs forsale? Cren..help me out on this.
> *


SEEN THESE ON CRAIGSLIST... 350
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/803008932.html


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

don't get rid of the allan key knock offs...They make the zenith wheel look like a zenith wheel...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 19 2008, 11:48 AM~11381932
> *don't get rid of the allan key knock offs...They make the zenith wheel look like a zenith wheel...
> *


I WONT THATS MY FAVORITE


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 19 2008, 11:31 AM~11382370
> *I WONT THATS MY FAVORITE
> *


need one 72 spoke for my bumper kit 2 wing knock out . how much ?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

400


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 19 2008, 11:31 AM~11382370
> *I WONT THATS MY FAVORITE
> *


 :yes: *Mine Too. * :yes:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

any update pics yet? i'm anxious to see the new outers u been talkin about :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NOPE NO PICS YET


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

COMMING SOON THOUGH


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 19 2008, 05:20 PM~11386010
> *need one 72 spoke for my bumper kit 2 wing knock out . how much ?
> *


i meant 14 inch my bad


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 20 2008, 02:53 PM~11394781
> *i meant 14 inch my bad
> *


same price


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

eta on the all chrome 13x7 wheels bro ??? been trying to get in touch with you , call me or something , let me know whats up , i need them asap .....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 21 2008, 06:56 AM~11400792
> *eta on the all chrome  13x7 wheels bro ??? been trying to get in touch with you , call me or something , let me know whats up , i need them asap .....
> *


I CALLED YOU AND TEXT YOU


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 8 2008, 11:35 PM~11297963
> *AGAIN THIS IS JUST THE RUFFFFFFF DRAFT AND I WASENT GOING TO SHOW IT  BUT I VALUE LAY-IT-LOW OPINION AND THIS  WILL BE THE 2008 EMBLEM
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  










go play on this site if you want to do more :biggrin: 

http://www.says-it.com/seal/


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW THATS ALMOST PERFECT JUST NEEDS TO BE IN OUR SIGNATURE AND SAY INTERNATIONAL
THANKS


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 21 2008, 11:12 PM~11407313
> *WOW THATS ALMOST PERFECT JUST NEEDS TO BE IN OUR SIGNATURE AND SAY INTERNATIONAL
> THANKS
> *


close :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE LAST ONE IS HOTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ZENITH WIRE WHEELS
INT IN ENGRAVERS AND


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

combo :biggrin: kinda of your og look but little twist


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW I LIKE THE LAST ONE JUST CHANGE THE ZENITH BACK TO THE OTHER ONE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 19 2008, 01:31 PM~11382370
> *I WONT THATS MY FAVORITE
> *


yeah but aren't these been back order for months now? :0


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 22 2008, 12:00 AM~11407849
> *WOW I LIKE THE LAST ONE JUST CHANGE THE ZENITH BACK TO THE OTHER ONE
> *


with what ??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 21 2008, 10:01 PM~11407867
> *yeah but aren't these been back order for months now? :0
> *


NOT NO MORE THERE DONE AS OF MONDAY


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 21 2008, 11:02 PM~11407882
> *NOT NO MORE THERE DONE AS OF MONDAY
> *


nice!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CAN YOU KEEP THE 1ST GLOBE WITH THE EAGLE


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> WOW JUST NEED IT TO SAT ZENITH IN CURSAVE AND WIRE WHEELS IN SCRIPT AND INTERNATIONAL IN SCRIPT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> > WOW JUST NEED IT TO SAT ZENITH IN CURSAVE AND WIRE WHEELS IN SCRIPT AND INTERNATIONAL IN SCRIPT
> 
> 
> I AGREE. WITH A DIFFERENT FONT :biggrin: ALMOST PERFECT...THATS THE CORRECT GLOBE TO USE IMO.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YEP JUST GOTTA CHANGE THE FONT
THEN WHAT WOULD BE BEST FULL COLOR OR BLACK LIKE THE GEAR


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Full color or all chrome like I suggested before so we can paint them ourselves. Maybe you can have them made in both ways? The eagle should be moved to the left just a touch so the wing does not break through the lines.

Definitely badass.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP WITH THE WEB SITE BELIEVE ME YOU WILL BE REWARDED


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 22 2008, 12:16 AM~11409416
> *THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP WITH THE WEB SITE BELIEVE ME YOU WILL BE REWARDED
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 22 2008, 03:16 AM~11409416
> *THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP WITH THE WEB SITE BELIEVE ME YOU WILL BE REWARDED
> 
> 
> ...


no problem :biggrin: 

*white =*



















*black=*



















not perfect becose i dont have photoshop :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

*bad photoshop of chip but give you a visual on the wheels hahaha :biggrin:*


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 22 2008, 06:39 AM~11409780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

og look :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 22 2008, 11:44 AM~11411096
> *og look  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what if it just said zenith on the top and wire wheels on the bottom.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WANNA DO THE INT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

the ocean should be blue colored


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THATS WHY WE WANTED TO DO A FULL COLOR CHIP


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2008, 02:53 PM~11413591
> *the ocean should be blue colored
> *


HMM... AND THE AREA WHERE THE WORDS ARE IN RED WITH WHITE LETTERS. AND A CHROME/WHITE BIRD...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS+Aug 22 2008, 03:52 PM~11414045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 both good ideas.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

GOT A LOT OF OPTIONS.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: at least i gave him a good start to improve the design or idea :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

peoples opinions in real time :biggrin: 












* looks ok *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 22 2008, 07:46 PM~11415238
> *:uh: at least i gave him a good start to improve the design or idea :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT BELIEVE ME YOU MADE IT ALOT ESIER


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 22 2008, 10:11 PM~11415443
> *THATS RIGHT BELIEVE ME YOU MADE IT ALOT ESIER
> *


do you like the last one :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I DO BUT I WANNA STAY AWAY FROM THE EAGLE


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

more like that :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

i'M GONNA TRY TO MAKE ONE..SEE HOW YOU LIKE IT..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

JUST NEEDS THE BLUE IN THE SPHERE


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

KEEPEM KOMING


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

JD...we can do some more and maybe you can start a poll on a new topic so people can vote for their favorite.?....just a thought.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

those fuccers will look clean like these when their done...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 23 2008, 11:36 AM~11418593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like most of the ones you've posted, including this one 

since he wants to keep away from the eagle, maybe u can put a star in the Los Angeles area of California thats on the globe :dunno: 

just to see what it looks like :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 23 2008, 11:49 PM~11422400
> *i like most of the ones you've posted, including this one
> 
> since he wants to keep away from the eagle, maybe u can put a star in the Los Angeles area of California thats on the globe :dunno:
> ...


I like that idea


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

kinda like this :dunno:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 24 2008, 11:05 AM~11423878
> *kinda like this :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah kinda like that.....maybe a lil smaller but you get the idea... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 24 2008, 12:02 PM~11424377
> *yeah kinda like that.....maybe a lil smaller but you get the idea... :biggrin:
> *


Nice just change the grears bigger


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 24 2008, 03:53 PM~11425173
> *Nice just change the grears bigger
> *


:biggrin: any pics yet


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 24 2008, 05:50 PM~11425429
> *:biggrin: any pics yet
> *


damn im not a machine :biggrin: j/k
here the new one


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 24 2008, 04:58 PM~11425461
> *damn im not a machine  :biggrin: j/k
> here the new one
> 
> ...


oh i meant pics of the new outers he was talkin bout postin up.....

but you're pretty damn close to a machine :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Do Zeniths have a different offset than Chinas. Because I test fit a set of 14x6 chinas on my cady today and they rubbed on the skirts. I don't want to run standard snd would preffer not to do any cutting on my skirts.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 24 2008, 06:23 PM~11426586
> *Do Zeniths have a different offset than Chinas. Because I test fit a set of 14x6 chinas on my cady today and they rubbed on the skirts. I don't want to run standard snd would preffer not to do any cutting on my skirts.
> *


if im not mistaken the zeniths today have the same offset as dayton....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 24 2008, 07:23 PM~11426586
> *Do Zeniths have a different offset than Chinas. Because I test fit a set of 14x6 chinas on my cady today and they rubbed on the skirts. I don't want to run standard snd would preffer not to do any cutting on my skirts.
> *


YES OUR OFF SET IS DIFFERENT


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 25 2008, 09:01 AM~11430554
> *YES OUR OFF SET IS DIFFERENT
> *


How much further will the rim sit back?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THERE NO WAY TO MEASURE ALL CHINA WHEELS ARE DIFFERENT


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Hey what up JD, I'm more of a Straight 2-Bar K/O guy myself but it's a lot of riders that like the look of the Swept 2-Bar K/O have you ever thought about offering those if the demand was there. Just asking for the people that want to ask but can't get on here. Thanks for any info homie.*


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 27 2008, 03:02 PM~11452895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE 1ST ONE IN COLOR TGE ORANGE ISNTT WORKING


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

what color you want :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 26 2008, 06:47 PM~11445053
> *Hey what up JD, I'm more of a Straight 2-Bar K/O guy myself but it's a lot of riders that like the look of the Swept 2-Bar K/O  have you ever thought about offering those if the demand was there.  Just asking for the people that want to ask but can't get on here.  Thanks for any info homie.
> *



I don't know man, the straight 2 bars have always been known as "Zenith Style" knockoffs. I see what you're saying, but that's a tough call.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

how long would it take to make a set of freshly designed chips?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

2-3 WEEKS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i got one for you :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:around:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Aug 10 2008, 09:49 PM~11310515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*thanks.*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

Street Series :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 28 2008, 09:34 PM~11466351
> *I should have kept those KOs.
> thanks.
> *


yes sir..i love those.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 28 2008, 09:39 PM~11466432
> *Street Series :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS+Aug 28 2008, 09:23 PM~11467102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too! :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

me three! i def. think u should make some of those :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 3 2008, 08:46 AM~11246267
> *they already do  :uh:
> *


 :wave: :wave: was up rich...? how ya doen ?


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## c5dia (Aug 15, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## double a (Aug 28, 2008)

restoring a 58 impala in new york, for sure throwing zenith wheels on. 
new york got love for lowriders!!! lowriders world wide!
 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by double a_@Aug 30 2008, 02:06 PM~11479069
> *restoring a 58 impala in new york, for sure throwing zenith wheels on.
> new york got love for lowriders!!!  lowriders world wide!
> :biggrin:
> *


BUILDING A SET OF WHEELS FOR A CUSTOMER IN QUEENS AS WE SPEAK :biggrin:


----------



## double a (Aug 28, 2008)

probably gonna do black spokes. i really like the wheels on the 58 impala- darkside dynasty. but he got daytons.. i want Zenith joints on mine!!
love the black and chrome look. got any picks of black and chrome wheel to check out... :nicoderm:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

man them chuck's ones are baadddd!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

out of state friendly :biggrin:
traditional instead of california.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IF I COULD GET PAYPALED FOR 20 SETS OF THESE I COULD MAKE THEM


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

how much?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THEY WOULD BE AROUND 150 A SET


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DO A POLL


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:dunno:
on, which one? or if they would sell?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HOW MANY PEOPLE WOULD BUY 

IM JUST ASKING CAUSE THEY LOOK GOOD BUT I WOULD HAVE TO MAKE ALOT


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I think you should keep doing what you do. I remember seeing McCleans and Roadsters everywhere, the occasional set of D's, then every once in a while we we would be like "holy shit that dude has Zenith!". 

One of these days I will be home long enough to get serious with a project. And when I do I am going to drop half a paycheck on a set. As far as I'm concerned there is no better wheel out today.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: your lucky i dont have photoshop anymore hahahaha :biggrin: j/k


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

how bout this


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 3 2008, 09:18 PM~11512278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PRETTY COOL

KEEP THEM COMMING


----------



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

I know I posted a few Z threads today but whats all this talk about change? Zs have tradition in lowriding. Its understandible to update the image but I think you would be taking away from the product by changing it. 

Hate to say but when Jim died a piece of Zs did too. Now is the time where it gets better or worse. We need to tap into that history as much as possible to keep the original customers. Its already missing the Cambel on it. Zs have always been the baller wheel. If its not Zs or Ds its all China. If you wanna improve Zs you gotta top your competition... Ds. Fuck the shirts or any cheap gimmicks that will only cheapen the product.

Ds and Zs have the same quality reputation. Only edge is the Ds stamp and serial number. Give us that and I believe Zs would be # 1. Ds are made by some crackers that probably never had a lowrider. Zs are my by a homie, for a homie. (not to be confused with fubu :biggrin: )

If I had it my way, I would egrave Zeneth on the rim, hub and knockoffs. With a serial! That way you wouldnt be biten Ds but improvin em. Also, other color match chips. It sounds more expensive but Z is a high end rim. It cost to own the best.

Almost forgot, a fucken price chart would be nice too. That way we dont have to ask like a bunch of hobos. Double color.. Triple color... Gold... Maybe even think of a name for the different lines. Just my 10 cents. I love Zs, I would love to see em kill the competition


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Sep 3 2008, 08:41 PM~11512548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CapitalBailBonds_@Sep 5 2008, 12:11 AM~11523958
> *I know I posted a few Z threads today but whats all this talk about change? Zs have tradition in lowriding. Its understandible to update the image but I think you would be taking away from the product by changing it.
> 
> Hate to say but when Jim died a piece of Zs did too. Now is the time where it gets better or worse. We need to tap into that history as much as possible to keep the original customers. Its already missing the Cambel on it. Zs have always been the baller wheel. If its not Zs or Ds its all China. If you wanna improve Zs you gotta top your competition... Ds. Fuck the shirts or any cheap gimmicks that will only cheapen the product.
> ...


i agree 100%
my favorite chip is not the multi color one, but the black one, with the stretched eagle, and at the bottom it says campbell california. i dont mind it just saying california. i just sprayed my color inside the black area to match my car, color mathcing chip. i dont think any other chip can top that. but not everyone wants the same chips everyone else has. thats why i dont really care for the multi colored ones. i liked the other ones cuz not many people had them. itd be nice to have more zenith chips to choose from.
the point of this wasnt to change anything but to offer custom chips or something new.
i was a little skeptical when he first bought zenith off jim. but your right, now it either gets better or worse. and hes trying and doing a good job. if he keeps the quality up, it can only get better. and more choices in chips, i dont think is a bad idea. he just has to find which new chip will fall in with the other classics.
chevy, cadi, lincoln, impala chips... it would be nice to see some quality ones to choose from.
meanwhile, i guess we can keep playing with custom chips and see if layitlow can come up with somehting.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 5 2008, 04:59 AM~11524342
> *i agree 100%
> my favorite chip is not the multi color one, but the black one, with the stretched eagle, and at the bottom it says campbell california. i dont mind it just saying california. i just sprayed my color inside the black area to match my car, color mathcing chip. i dont think any other chip can top that. but not everyone wants the same chips everyone else has. thats why i dont really care for the multi colored ones. i liked the other ones cuz not many people had them. itd be nice to have more zenith chips to choose from.
> the point of this wasnt to change anything but to offer custom chips or something new.
> ...


pics?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapitalBailBonds_@Sep 5 2008, 01:11 AM~11523958
> *I know I posted a few Z threads today but whats all this talk about change? Zs have tradition in lowriding. Its understandible to update the image but I think you would be taking away from the product by changing it.
> 
> Hate to say but when Jim died a piece of Zs did too. Now is the time where it gets better or worse. We need to tap into that history as much as possible to keep the original customers. Its already missing the Cambel on it. Zs have always been the baller wheel. If its not Zs or Ds its all China. If you wanna improve Zs you gotta top your competition... Ds. Fuck the shirts or any cheap gimmicks that will only cheapen the product.
> ...




ALOT OF GREAT POINTS . I ONLY WANTED TO DO A NEW CHIP TO ADD TO THE LINE NOT TO REPLACE ANYTHING

AS FOR THE ENGRAVING WERE ALLREADY WORKING ON THAT THATS GONNA HAPPEN REGUARDLESS

COLOR MATCHING THE CHIP IS HAD AND TIME CONSUMING BUT I WILL LOOK AT SOME OTHER OPTIONS

AS FOR THE SHIRTS THATS JUST TO SHOW SOME LOVE

A PRICE CHART IS COOL BUT IT MAKES PEOPLE THINK IT STOPS THERE I LIKE TO TALK TO RIDERS ALL DAY ITS WHAT I LOVE TO HELP WITH IDEAS AND MOST TIMES IM IN A GOOD MOOD AND DROP SUPER DEALS IF I DO A PRICE CHART I WONT HAVE SHIT TO DO AND THEYLL THINK NO DEALS 

SEE IM TRYING TO KEEP THE OLD CUSTOMERS HAPPY BUT AT THE SAME TIME GET THE NEW ONES ATTENTION

IM A RIDER FOR LIFE ALL DAY EVERYDAY AND I LIKE NEW AND FRESH IDEAS SO ILL KEEP THROWING THEM OUT THERE AS LONG AS THEY COME TO MY HEAD

LOOK AT IT THIS WAY ZENITH WAS ABOUT TO DISAPPEAR AND I SAVED IT FROM THE OLD WHITE MANS PLANS 

THANKS FOR ALL THE LOVE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 5 2008, 03:06 AM~11524350
> *pics?
> *


:uh: 
on my old car...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 5 2008, 09:30 AM~11525875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice combination...13''Hankooks & Zeniths


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Sep 5 2008, 09:08 AM~11526156
> *nice combination...13''Hankooks & Zeniths
> *


BOTH SETS ARE ACTUALLY 14'S


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 5 2008, 10:22 AM~11526293
> *BOTH SETS ARE ACTUALLY 14'S
> *


thats ok still looks good....


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Johnny's a good guy and I know he has been trying his best, pretty much risking it all on the line to keep the name alive and doing a dam good job at it.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 5 2008, 12:46 PM~11527413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 5 2008, 05:46 PM~11529957
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie get down on them sic designs


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 5 2008, 12:46 PM~11527413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one just needs the regular zenith eagle


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 5 2008, 04:46 PM~11529957
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i like this one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: coast


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Sep 5 2008, 05:52 PM~11530003
> *this one just needs the regular zenith eagle
> *


i agree


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 5 2008, 07:46 PM~11529957
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 5 2008, 06:06 PM~11530146
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


you dont have a car, your opinion dont count :twak:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 5 2008, 01:46 PM~11527413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 6 2008, 01:06 AM~11532787
> *you dont have a car, your opinion dont count :twak:
> *


ouch...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 5 2008, 11:30 AM~11525875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those would look good on my cady.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 6 2008, 02:08 AM~11533535
> *ouch...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Sep 7 2008, 03:25 PM~11541186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Sep 7 2008, 02:25 PM~11541186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NICE


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

ehh..pm sent fam


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## glasshouse323 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 1 2008, 09:59 PM~11239183
> *OKAY WELL AS OF AUG 1ST THE PRICE FOR A SET OF ZENITH WIRE WHEELS HAS GYOUONE UP TO $1500
> IVE BEEN TRYING MY BEST TO AVOID THIS BUT I HAVE NO CHOICE
> 
> ...


----------



## glasshouse323 (Jul 8, 2008)

shit give a pair a way u sell tickets 100 tickets $25 thats $2500 you winning so what u saying is bull give some away to the lay it low fans?


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 2 2008, 09:29 PM~11501954
> *out of state friendly :biggrin:
> traditional instead of california.
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by glasshouse323_@Sep 9 2008, 11:01 PM~11565026
> *shit give a pair a way u sell tickets 100 tickets $25 thats $2500 you winning so what u saying is bull give some away to the lay it low fans?
> *


100 TICKETS $25.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYMET TO [email protected]

OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

*1ST) 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS ALL CHROME

2ND) 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS ALL CHROME*

WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH 

ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS FOR SHIPPING AND COLOR OR GOLD UPGRADES


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by glasshouse323_@Sep 10 2008, 01:01 AM~11565026
> *shit give a pair a way u sell tickets 100 tickets $25 thats $2500 you winning so what u saying is bull give some away to the lay it low fans?
> 
> YEAH HOMIE GOT A SET OF GOLD RIM NIPPLES HUB AND KNOCKOFF*


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by glasshouse323_@Sep 10 2008, 01:01 AM~11565026
> *shit give a pair a way u sell tickets 100 tickets $25 thats $2500 you winning so what u saying is bull give some away to the lay it low fans?
> *


you should do some homework before you call someone out..good thing you can still type with a foot in your mouth.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 10 2008, 08:13 AM~11565826
> *you should do some homework before you call someone out..good thing you can still type with a foot in your mouth.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THEY'LL NEVER LEARN


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

:0


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 10 2008, 08:01 AM~11565795
> *1ST OFF I HAVE GIVIN AWAY ALOT OF FREE AND ALMOST FREE SETS
> DO YOUR HOME WORK BEFORE YOU OPEN YOUR MOUTH[/size]
> 
> ...


you forgot 11 i think it was like 6 dollars and i missed out on it but ftp you the man jd


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by glasshouse323+Sep 10 2008, 12:01 AM~11565026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*FREE* nukka all it cost me was a $25 ticket and shipping, its a win win in my book 


Big ups to the Big Homie JD


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

Whatever happened to the idea of a zenith owners club shirt or a owners only shirt.


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

Raffle #12 Baller Raffle

25 TICKETS $100.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

YOU GET 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 
ANY FUCKIN WAY YOU WANT THEM ANY FUCKIN WAY GOLD CHROME POWDER COATED MAYBE EVEN ENGRAVED OR PATTERNED


WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH 

ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS SHIPPING UNLESS


PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO

IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE # 
CC#
EXP DATE
CVS #


Still going

This post has been edited by ZENITH WIREWHEELS: Jul 2 2008, 12:33 AM


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Sep 11 2008, 09:15 PM~11581492
> *Whatever happened to the idea of a zenith owners club shirt or a owners only shirt.
> *


IN THE WERKS COMMIN OUT FOR SURE


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

how about a better price for wheel restoration 1300 for rechroming someones elses wheels aint cutting it 
2000 in gold
i can buy new daytons for the same price


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 11 2008, 11:03 PM~11582766
> *i can buy new daytons for the same price
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 12 2008, 05:36 AM~11582503
> *IN THE WERKS COMMIN OUT FOR SURE
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 11 2008, 11:03 PM~11582766
> *how about a better price for wheel restoration 1300 for rechroming someones elses wheels aint cutting it
> 2000 in gold
> i can buy new daytons for the same price
> *


CALL DAYTON AND ASK THEM HOW MUCH TO TEAR DOWN AND REBUILD A WHEELS 
IT CONSIST OF PUTTING NEW NIPPLES AND SPOKES AND RECHROMING CONSIST OF TWICE THE WORK THAN NEW PARTS 
DO THE MATH


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 11 2008, 09:45 PM~11583082
> *CALL DAYTON AND ASK THEM HOW MUCH TO TEAR DOWN AND REBUILD A WHEELS
> IT CONSIST OF PUTTING NEW NIPPLES AND SPOKES AND RECHROMING CONSIST OF TWICE THE WORK THAN NEW PARTS
> DO THE MATH
> *


I hear you 
better to spend 50 bucks more and buy new (EBAY)


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Noone can beat my price on repairs and. New wheels


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 13 2008, 04:44 PM~11594916
> *Noone can beat my price on repairs and. New wheels
> *


Gboyz is a cheaper on repairs, cheap prices on zenith is all you :biggrin:


----------

